# Excel aktualisieren



## sehami (10. November 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wie kann ich eine Exceltabelle aktualisieren lassen, wenn sie ein anderer im Netzwerk bereits geöffnet hat?
Sicher mit "schließen & neu öffnen" alles kein Thema, aber somit weiß man nie wann etwas von der anderen Person geändert wurde. 

Ich konnte bisher keine Lösung im Netz finden. Wisst ihr Tipps?


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. November 2006)

Hi

Soweit mir bekannt, ist Excel keine MultiUser-Anwendung. Hat einer die Datei geöffnet, wird ein Schreibschutz auf die Datei gelegt und erst mit schließen der Datei wieder entfernt. Andere können nur lesend auf die Datei zugreifen. 
Eine Aktualisierung ist nicht möglich, außer auf dem von dir beschreibenen Weg.
Alterantive wäre eine kleine DB Anwendung.


----------



## sehami (10. November 2006)

> Hat einer die Datei geöffnet, wird ein Schreibschutz auf die Datei gelegt und erst mit schließen der Datei wieder entfernt. Andere können nur lesend auf die Datei zugreifen.


Ja das ist mir bekannt.   Jedoch mir gehts ja nicht um das ändern, sondern nur um das aktualisieren. Eine db anzubinden wär zuviel Arbeit, das der Content nicht wenig ist. Oder hast du ein db-Skript in petto?


----------

